# powerkaddy issues



## cd.oshea (Aug 11, 2019)

a friend of mine purchased a powerkaddy fw7 15 months ago from american golf 15 months ago , since time of purchase the trolley has been back to the shop 4 times for repair , each time the repair being  unsuccessful , it has reached the point now where he has no confidence in the trolley anymore . american golf and powerkaddy have said that they will only repair the trolley and not send him a new one , to replace the the one with ongoing issues , has anybody else had issues with powerkaddy and american golf after sales service ?


----------

